# Newegg in Europe



## malware (Jan 11, 2007)

The worlds famous online computer hardware and software retailer Newegg plans to to start European operation. As you know Newegg has warehouses in California, Tennessee and New Jersey, and it operates only in USA, till now. The biggest problem is that such a move will put a lot of people out of business in Europe especially the smaller players. Newegg buys incredible volumes and gets great prices. This story is confirmed by very high ranked officers of the egg company, but the final decision is yet to be made.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Canuto (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's awesome news


----------



## dmce (Jan 11, 2007)

Must be good news for the consumer. US website is good as far as this type of business goes. Plenty of images.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 11, 2007)

well Congrats  to all you Europe guys


----------



## technicks (Jan 11, 2007)

FINALY. 

Cheaper hardware for Europe.


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 11, 2007)

thank god....that will make it easier to find product for people..i don't know any sites for europe....good for you guys


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 11, 2007)

This is good news. I think there was a similar story a few months back, but that wasn't ever confirmed.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 11, 2007)

hopefully the more you guys contribute to their profit the lower the prices will go.... yea right


----------



## ghost101 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hopefully prices will be just US prices + tax. I want an end to this European premium nonsense. I also hope their warehouse is in the UK . I dont want to pay international shipping.


----------



## ace80 (Jan 11, 2007)

brilliant news, i heard this a few months back and have been waiting to hear more. Hopefully it might push down others prices too


----------



## Teh Gimp (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome news for you guys overseas... But what about in Canada!?

That would be easier to establish, and we get price gouged almost as bad as you guys, suprisingly...


----------



## Canuto (Jan 11, 2007)

As far as the warehouses are in the EU it's all awesome


----------



## kakazza (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds awesome, but I REALLY hope the prices aren't like Dells in the EU.

'Why not make the EU customers pay 50-100% more than the US customers? Oh well, sounds like a good idea!'


----------



## XooM (Jan 11, 2007)

it's newegg; they have a company image to care about and protect. I would be VERY surprised if they gave europe the shaft  its about time our friends over the pond got treated right...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## xylomn (Jan 11, 2007)

XooM said:


> it's newegg; they have a company image to care about and protect. I would be VERY surprised if they gave europe the shaft  its about time our friends over the pond got treated right...



thats true and I am also hoping that them making the move over here will bring prices down to better levels, but as a company its responsibility first and foremost is to its shareholders not its customers, so I basically see no change in the premium prices we have to pay, they'll just set their prices at the same high value we already pay and make even more profit.


----------



## pt (Jan 11, 2007)

i send them an email a while ago asking that  
they said no back then, but guess my dreams come true


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 11, 2007)

Dont expect newegg prices to be the same as in the US, due to:

1./ Sales taxes is the EU higher than US
2./ Warranty periods in the EU are longer than in the US (although this does benefit the consumer)
3./ Social security costs higher, and cost of living higher, meaning that employment costs are inevitably higher. It really is impossible to run a business as efficiently (cheaply) as you can in the US
4./ To be competitive, you just have to be cheaper than the competition, not AS CHEAP AS the US

Nonetheless, I'm also very positive about their proposed entry into EU. It will only help ensure better prices, and better availability of products.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2007)

I wonder if they will have a free vat fee


----------



## evil bill (Jan 11, 2007)

This sounds like good news. I got a friend in Boston to buy me a 4GB Memory Stick for my PSP a few months back because it was effectively dollars for pounds, i.e. UK sites were selling for £100 what US sites were selling for $100  

Looking at Newegg today, an e6300 is $190 which at XE.com rates today equals £97.80. The average cost of an e6300 over the UK site such as Scan and Dabs is £120 so if it helps close that gap I'll be happy


----------



## xylomn (Jan 12, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I wonder if they will have a free vat fee



only way I can see them getting that is if they set up in somewhere like jersey which for some really odd reason has no vat....   I don't know where else in europe this is possible but I know jersey has stopped allowing new big companies to set up there due to that fact loads were taking advantage of it such as tesco and play.com


----------



## jocksteeluk (Jan 12, 2007)

about time, time to put the squeeze on the likes pcworld.co.uk, Dabs.co.uk and etc.


----------



## xylomn (Jan 12, 2007)

jocksteeluk said:


> about time, time to put the squeeze on the likes pcworld.co.uk, Dabs.co.uk and etc.



yeah but i don't personally know any enthusiasts who buy from them anyways, they are far too expensive, especially pc world who are basically someone you send someone to who knows nothing about computers..

hopefully though eu-egg-i-ness will be cheaper than my current favs... overclockers, scan, ebuyer, savastore etc.


----------



## Grings (Jan 12, 2007)

dabs are a bunch of shiesters!, i tried to buy a gfx card that was on offer a couple of years ago and they messed about with my bank details till it was 'conveniently' out of stock

just as well tho, it was a geforce 5900 lol

have used all those except overclockers, but theyre prices have got better recently. overclock.co.uk is good for rare bits, i got an athlon xp-m for £40 few years ago (still kicks arse)
aria are good though, and lowestonweb sometimes-limited range tho, but both these stores pricematch

hopefully the egg will cause a price war (one that well win)


----------



## Frogger (Jan 12, 2007)

Teh Gimp said:


> Awesome news for you guys overseas... But what about in Canada!?
> 
> That would be easier to establish, and we get price gouged almost as bad as you guys, suprisingly...



heard same story about the *Great White North* last year never did see an egg


----------



## magibeg (Jan 12, 2007)

Yea what about poor canada (i guess tigerdirect and ncix are the best we have for now)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats UKers, you are getting the best online store period. (there are some great other ones, but newegg rocks.) Im sorry about the smaller companies though...


----------



## Frogger (Jan 12, 2007)

magibeg said:


> Yea what about poor canada (i guess tigerdirect and ncix are the best we have for now)



It's a SOUTH PARK plot :shadedshu


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 12, 2007)

\o/ Welcome and hopefully soon. I've been using newegg a long time for product pictures/information/user reviews. Granted that USA don't have the same or all produtcs that are on market here and vice versa, but Europe doesn't have similar cheap store. Pixmania tries hard, but computer stuff is over priced there (other stuff is great, got my dvd/xvid-player there).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 12, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Congrats UKers, you are getting the best online store period. (there are some great other ones, but newegg rocks.) Im sorry about the smaller companies though...



You know Europe is bigger than just the UK right?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 12, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You know Europe is bigger than just the UK right?



Yeah, but the UK is surely the only part worth mentioning  

j/k


----------



## RickyG512 (Jan 12, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Yeah, but the UK is surely the only part worth mentioning
> 
> j/k



yea ur right, although UK isnt the nicest place in the EU to live, i rarther live in spain or portugal, but UK is best when it comes to technolgy in the EU

but FINALY we might get US prices, i hate the fact that the US pays like half the price of us UK'ers

it will be a goot battle between the biggest uk retailer ebuyer(not best) and newegg

Newegg VS Ebuyer

watch out ebuyer and OCUK


----------



## pt (Jan 12, 2007)

RickyG512 said:


> yea ur right, although UK isnt the nicest place in the EU to live, i rather live in *portugal*




      
         

i hope they don't get uk normal prices


----------



## vivalv1000 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Egg on!!!*

Hey why not expand to Europe? They don't have a problem with eBay over there, why should this be any different?  This is the future, let's except it!!!


----------



## RickyG512 (Jan 12, 2007)

lol PT im guesing ur from portugal, i went der on holiday to alberfera, dont know how to spell it and it was soooooo good, didnt want to come back

but bring on newegg, we need u

a friend of mine was saying that in the US they get paid more than the UK, for example to compare the exact same job, say if u worked at the till/cashier in mcdonals in the US and the UK, the guy in the US gets a higher wage/salary, plus their computer parts are cheaper over there and cost of living is cheaper over there, u would have soo much money to spend on computers unlike us people in the UK

whats the minimum wage over there in the US, here its like £4.30 which is like $8.41 USD, and thats what you would probably get working in mcdonals in the UK, anyone from the US know how much u get from working in mcdonalds, only using mcdonals coz its something thats both in US and UK


----------



## pt (Jan 12, 2007)

RickyG512 said:


> lol PT im guesing ur from portugal, i went der on holiday to alberfera, dont know how to spell it and it was soooooo good, didnt want to come back



*ALBUFEIRA*  

i've been there too, it's a pretty good place


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jan 14, 2007)

i am so happy about this because it means everyone will stop bitchin bout newegg!

cept the poor canucks... poor guys

woohoot!


----------



## Frogger (Jan 15, 2007)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> cept the poor canucks... poor guys!



   I quess will just have to drink some real beer and forget-about-it
     burrp


----------



## xman2007 (Jan 15, 2007)

RickyG512 said:


> lol PT im guesing ur from portugal, i went der on holiday to alberfera, dont know how to spell it and it was soooooo good, didnt want to come back
> 
> but bring on newegg, we need u
> 
> ...




thats for 18 year old 21+ is £5.35 iirc

cant see them being any cheaper than most "good value" online retailers here anyway overclockers, ebuyer etc but if they are then im all for it


----------



## OneCool (Jan 15, 2007)

How did you people live without Newegg.com


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 15, 2007)

OneCool said:


> How did you people live without Newegg.com



We have ebuyer.com - the prices aren't as good as Newegg but that isn't their fault, it's the extra taxes and manufacturers not being as willing to supply. I'd be impressed if Newegg EU can make much impact on prices, but it would make a cheap alternative to ebuyer, they package hard drives awfully.


----------



## xylomn (Jan 15, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> We have ebuyer.com - the prices aren't as good as Newegg but that isn't their fault, it's the extra taxes and manufacturers not being as willing to supply. I'd be impressed if Newegg EU can make much impact on prices, but it would make a cheap alternative to ebuyer, they package hard drives awfully.



personally i prefer savastore.com and overclockers.co.uk to ebuyer


----------



## dmce (Jan 16, 2007)

xman2007 said:


> thats for 18 year old 21+ is £5.35 iirc
> 
> cant see them being any cheaper than most "good value" online retailers here anyway overclockers, ebuyer etc but if they are then im all for it



Cant say i particularly remember OCUK being cheap.

Oh and $8.41 is about £4.25 at the moment given the current exchange rate. Granted it wasnt always like that. Pricing is pretty sad in the UK though. I imported a Slim Squeezebox from the states, incurred the FedEX charges and it was still cheaper than over here.

Surely Newegg will come over and plunk themselves at the cheaper side of current pricing and wont start any kind of price war?


----------



## TangoFish (Jan 16, 2007)

xylomn said:


> personally i prefer savastore.com and overclockers.co.uk to ebuyer



Overclockers.co.uk has really gone down the pan recently, not stocking half of what they used too. Unfortunately we wont get better prices as the rule in business is to charge what people will pay, not what it's worth, and seen as were already paying these prices they may as well continue.



___________________________


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 16, 2007)

we'll still get screwed in europe tho' on tax i bet.


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> we'll still get screwed in europe tho' on tax i bet.



bet that aswell, and duo to other requirments that doesn't exist on the usa, like the 2 year warranty, and some ecological measures


----------



## skylamer (Nov 1, 2009)

WAREHOUSE IN BULGARIA, PLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steevo (Nov 1, 2009)

A bump from the past, read the dates and try again.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Nov 1, 2009)

UK Prices suck big time for the most part.

That aside don't expect newegg to do miracles, its just like someone said, prices will not be tha same although some products may cost even less than in the USA. So let's wait and see people.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2009)

Steevo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091101/tankwrecks copy.jpg
> 
> A bump from the past, read the dates and try again.



Indeed. 3 years old. I think Newegg scrapped the EU idea.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2009)

They went to Canada instead.  The Atlantic was apparently too big to both crossing. XD


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 1, 2009)

About freggin time as well and with working for bestbuy business here in the UK it's about time I got cheap prices.


----------



## skylamer (Nov 1, 2009)

then shit........... neweggg =/((()()()()(((()


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> About freggin time as well and with working for bestbuy business here in the UK it's about time I got cheap prices.



Lol, no. Newegg isn't coming to you. You see Skylamer? This is what happens when you ressurect a 3 year old thread. People get confused. Don't do it again.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG... I was reading this and got really excited.

Kinda wondered why i didn't recognise some of the members... lol.

Silly NewEgg, silly bump


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 1, 2009)

thats my fault not reading everything through sorry chaps


----------



## skylamer (Nov 1, 2009)

soz soz


----------



## pt (Nov 1, 2009)

damn this is a old thread


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2009)

pt said:


> damn this is a old thread



Zomg!! He's still alive!!!


----------



## DaveK (Nov 1, 2009)

It would suck even if it did come over here. Prices wouldn't be that cheap, if they were, postage would be high and countries they posted to would probably be limited (i.e Ireland is left out but UK not)

Here in Ireland there is a few websites you can buy PC parts, but the only really good one is Komplett.ie. They have good prices and good postage, sometimes they didn't get new products in stock but they do now, though now they seem to get rid of quit a few products like a large selection of DDR2 OCZ Gold/Platinum RAM 

PC World SUCK. Overpriced crap, and their Irish website is ALWAYS under maintenance lol.


----------



## pt (Nov 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Zomg!! He's still alive!!!



who? who?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 1, 2009)

malware said:


> The biggest problem is that such a move will put a lot of people out of business in Europe especially the smaller players.
> 
> Source: theINQ



Most of the smaller players heve been squeezed out anyway, in the U.K at least.
Good for European countries with poor options though, may save them a lot on excessive delivery charges.


----------

